# مرقاة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما معنى «مرقاة»؟ لم أسمع بهذه الكلمة من قبل، ومن الواضح أنّها مشتقّة من الارتقاء (ارتقى يرتقي) لكن ما معناها في الاستخدام اليومي؟ هل تُشير إلى المنبر أم السُلّم أم إلى أيّ شيء يرتقي بك إلى الأعلى فتضمّن إذًا المصعد ونحوه؟​


----------



## WadiH

أي شيء ترتقي به كالسلم أو حتى صخرة ترتقي عليها ولكن لاتستخدم للمصعد الكهربائي


----------

